# the hurt locker



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

how in gods name did that win best picture at the oscars. what a yawnfest.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Thought it was good, but as you say, not that good.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

certainly not worth its tagline of the best warfilm ever made, for me its still full metal jacket. hurt locker to me wasnt a war film at all!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Think it won purely on the budget it had etc, not the greatest of films granted.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I found it more like a documentary than a blockbuster.

The style of the direction is classical which means classic film toffs will have loved it.

Whereas, most normal people would have Iron Man 2 winning this years oscar.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Not the greatest of films, but certainly watchable...At least until the last half hour anyway (That's roughly when I fell asleep!)


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

I was gutted it was not what It cracked up to be, plus Mike from neighbours died straight away. Got 2012 the other week too and that was tripe.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

i thought it was great


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I liked it but it left me thinking that not much really happened... then again I found the same for Gran Torino which got great reviews... another similar film was The Wrestler!


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

There was a very odd section which had them driving through the desert, coming across a load of Brit. Special Forces, then being involved in a firefight with the locals. Not sure what that was all about.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

john2garden said:


> I was gutted it was not what It cracked up to be, plus Mike from neighbours died straight away. Got 2012 the other week too and that was tripe.


:lol: mike from neighbours. :lol:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

It was a average movie(not bad, but not great either).


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Unlike most I thought it was a great piece of movie making, best I've seen in a long time.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Simply a fantastic film


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Thought it was a very poor film. I feel the reason it won was because it was directed by a women and due to the subject nature of the film.


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

I thought it was pretty good, but one of those films you only watch once though


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

I thought it was brilliant! Watched it one night with full surround sound and got totally immersed in it. Granted I prefered Avatar but I don't think it wasn't worthy of the Oscar in what was not the best year for films.


----------



## Iain00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I only recently watched The Hurt Locker and loved it


----------



## jason2_uk (Apr 8, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> I liked it but it left me thinking that not much really happened... then again I found the same for Gran Torino which got great reviews... another similar film was The Wrestler!


have to disagree! we must just have different tastes, but I thought all three of those are great movies, with the wrestler probably coming out of top for me, mickey rourke was immense in that.. and someone else mentioned the hurt locker in the same breath as 2012... come on, give it some credit!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

It was ok, but I expected a hell of a lot more.


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

I just felt that it ended rather abruptly. They're out in a warzone, they're back home in a supermarket, they're being introduced to a new unit. It just felt unfinished to me.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

baptistsan said:


> I just felt that it ended rather abruptly. They're out in a warzone, they're back home in a supermarket, they're being introduced to a new unit. It just felt unfinished to me.


+1

I agree totally, I was really enjoying the film but got to the end and never felt complete!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I loved it, seen it a fair few times now.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

baptistsan said:


> I just felt that it ended rather abruptly. They're out in a warzone, they're back home in a supermarket, they're being introduced to a new unit. It just felt unfinished to me.


Maybe the creator had that in mind, the war goes on, nothing finished, nothing completed


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

I was left wondering what all the hype was about too.

It wasn't bad, it just wasn't that great.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Made me smile reading sky news today. Apparently the producers have leaked a version of 'The Hurtlocker' online purposefully and logged all the IP addresses through bit torrent that have illegally downloaded the file with a view to prosecution.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

fozzy said:


> Made me smile reading sky news today. Apparently the producers have leaked a version of 'The Hurtlocker' online purposefully and logged all the IP addresses through bit torrent that have illegally downloaded the file with a view to prosecution.


5,000 letters have gone out across the USA. If everyone paid the fee they would make in the region of $25 million out of the lawsuits. The film only made $15 million or so in the box office.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

jamest said:


> 5,000 letters have gone out across the USA. If everyone paid the fee they would make in the region of $25 million out of the lawsuits. The film only made $15 million or so in the box office.


Ouch.... could be the new hollywood money making scheme.:doublesho


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

fozzy said:


> Ouch.... could be the new hollywood money making scheme.:doublesho


Yeah, well 70% goes to the lawyers etc, but if they put out even more letters they would break their box office.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I mean I don't downlaod stuff illegaly (And I'm truthfully honest there), but people download stuff, and don't go behind proxy walls? That's just idiocy.


----------



## herbie147 (May 30, 2010)

pav-g said:


> I thought it was pretty good, but one of those films you only watch once though


I thought the same


----------

